# أدخل بسرعة، لن تندم AutoData 2009



## cheriffo (11 نوفمبر 2009)

* 



  























​ حصريا البرنامج العملاق لإصلاح السيارات​ نسخة نادرة جدا ولتتأكد من ذلك إبحث في قوقل ستجد مئات المواضيع ولكن الروابط كلها حذفت​ وقد حصلت على هذه النسخة وفي آخر إصدار وأردت لكم الفائدة فرفعتها لكم​ 

  **AutoData 2009 *
* 










 v3.24 2009*
*



*
*هوعبارة عن بيانات ومعلومات وخرائط لجميع انواع السيارات من عام 1959 وحتى عام2009 
ومن خلال هذا البرنامج بإمكان أي كهربائي او ميكانيكي صيانة السيارات الحديثة يدويا وبواسطة ساعة الفحص دون الحاجة لاجهزه فحص غالية الثمن كما ويوجد بالبرنامج المواصفات الفنية العالمية لجميع القطع الإلكترونية للسيارات لتتمكن من معرفة سلامة كل قطعة*
*وهل تتخيلوا سعره لا أظن *
* يساوي مايعادل 3000 دولار*
*



































*
*



*
*



*
*





*
* 

*
*1400 mega byte*
*بعد فك الضغط ستحصلون على ملف إيزوIso *
* يتتم حرقه مباشرة على إسطوانة فارغة dvd*
*













تم اضافة روابط جديدة
 حملوا بسرعة قبل أن تحذف









ضع رد من فضلك للتحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448613...3_24.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448534...3_24.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448548...3_24.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29447948...3_24.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449394...3_24.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29446973...3_24.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449040...3_24.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29447796...3_24.part8.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448547....25.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449309....25.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448434....25.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449185....25.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29446804....25.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449125....25.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448613....25.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29447288....25.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29447436....25.part09.rar 



ومن يخير التحميل ب torrent

تفضلوا ملفtorrent
 إضغط هنا للتحميل


شرح تفعيل الكراك والبرنامج


*
*1. تثبيت البرنامج (setup.exe) 
2. تثبيت AutoData runme.bat*
*3. تشغيل ad_inst.exe *​* 
NOTE: 
1. Install Sentinel dongle drivers, version 7.50 recommended (setup.exe) 
2. Install AutoData (runme.bat) 
3. Run ad_inst.exe 
- Choose the installed language
- Install driver


من لم ينجح معه التفعيل 
يتبع هذه الطريقة معذرة هي وجدتها بمنتدى أجنبي بالانكليزية تابعوا الشرح باستعمال الباتش 

 patch 
1. Install Sentinel dongle drivers, version 7.50 recommended (setup.exe) 
2. Install AutoData (install.exe) 
(Some Operating System's may give an error during install, if this happens press ESC button carefully 
every time an error shows (there will be a few) 
3. Run ad_inst.exe 
- Install driver 
- Request for answer code and activate the protection , Now if you don't have the Patch Set Date back, open the folder ADCDA2 check the date on the file 
adbcd.dll and set you pc clock back to that date & try again or download patch here

 لتحميل الباتش

 إضغط هنا

هنالك من لم ينجح في تفعيل الكراك في هذه الحالة تابعو مشاركة أخونا أبو رقية جيدا
1
هذا الموضوع منقول من منتدى اخر عربي، فمشكور صاحب الموضوع الاصلي:31:



























* 

 
* 



  























​ حصريا البرنامج العملاق لإصلاح السيارات​ نسخة نادرة جدا ولتتأكد من ذلك إبحث في قوقل ستجد مئات المواضيع ولكن الروابط كلها حذفت​ وقد حصلت على هذه النسخة وفي آخر إصدار وأردت لكم الفائدة فرفعتها لكم​ 

  **AutoData 2009 *
* 










 v3.24 2009*
*



*
*هوعبارة عن بيانات ومعلومات وخرائط لجميع انواع السيارات من عام 1959 وحتى عام2009 
ومن خلال هذا البرنامج بإمكان أي كهربائي او ميكانيكي صيانة السيارات الحديثة يدويا وبواسطة ساعة الفحص دون الحاجة لاجهزه فحص غالية الثمن كما ويوجد بالبرنامج المواصفات الفنية العالمية لجميع القطع الإلكترونية للسيارات لتتمكن من معرفة سلامة كل قطعة*
*وهل تتخيلوا سعره لا أظن *
* يساوي مايعادل 3000 دولار*
*



































*
*



*
*



*
*





*
* 

*
*1400 mega byte*
*بعد فك الضغط ستحصلون على ملف إيزوIso *
* يتتم حرقه مباشرة على إسطوانة فارغة dvd*
*













تم اضافة روابط جديدة
 حملوا بسرعة قبل أن تحذف









ضع رد من فضلك للتحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448613...3_24.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448534...3_24.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448548...3_24.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29447948...3_24.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449394...3_24.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29446973...3_24.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449040...3_24.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29447796...3_24.part8.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448547....25.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449309....25.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448434....25.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449185....25.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29446804....25.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29449125....25.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29448613....25.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29447288....25.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29447436....25.part09.rar 



ومن يخير التحميل ب torrent

تفضلوا ملفtorrent
 إضغط هنا للتحميل


شرح تفعيل الكراك والبرنامج


*
*1. تثبيت البرنامج (setup.exe) 
2. تثبيت AutoData runme.bat*
*3. تشغيل ad_inst.exe *​* 
NOTE: 
1. Install Sentinel dongle drivers, version 7.50 recommended (setup.exe) 
2. Install AutoData (runme.bat) 
3. Run ad_inst.exe 
- Choose the installed language
- Install driver


من لم ينجح معه التفعيل 
يتبع هذه الطريقة معذرة هي وجدتها بمنتدى أجنبي بالانكليزية تابعوا الشرح باستعمال الباتش 

 patch 
1. Install Sentinel dongle drivers, version 7.50 recommended (setup.exe) 
2. Install AutoData (install.exe) 
(Some Operating System's may give an error during install, if this happens press ESC button carefully 
every time an error shows (there will be a few) 
3. Run ad_inst.exe 
- Install driver 
- Request for answer code and activate the protection , Now if you don't have the Patch Set Date back, open the folder ADCDA2 check the date on the file 
adbcd.dll and set you pc clock back to that date & try again or download patch here

 لتحميل الباتش

 إضغط هنا

هنالك من لم ينجح في تفعيل الكراك في هذه الحالة تابعو مشاركة أخونا أبو رقية جيدا
1
هذا الموضوع منقول من منتدى اخر عربي، فمشكور صاحب الموضوع الاصلي:31:*


----------



## auto_prof (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراا على الموضوع


----------



## d_a_w_i (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجارى التحميل 
​ ........
....​ 
في قوله تعالى { ومن *يتق* *الله* يجعل له مخرجا * ويرزقه *من* حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على *الله* فهو حسبه }
[ الطلاق : 2 - 3 ] قال : نزلت هذه الآية في ابن لعوف بن مالك الأشجعي ، وكان المشركون أسروه ، وأوثقوه ، وأجاعوه ، وكتب إلى أبيه : أن ائت رسول *الله* فأعلمه ما أنا فيه *من* الضيق والشدة ، فلما أخبر *رسول الله* صلى *الله* عليه وسلم قال له رسول *الله* : اكتب إليه ومره بالتقوى والتوكل على *الله* ، و أن يقول عند صباحه ومسائه : { لقد جاءكم رسول *من* أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رؤوف رحيم * فإن تولوا فقل حسبي *الله* لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم } [ التوبة : 129 ] فلما ورد عليه الكتاب قرأه ، فأطلق *الله* وثاقه ، فمر بواديهم الذي ترعى فيه إبلهم وغنمهم فاستاقها فجاء بها إلى النبي صلى *الله* عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول *الله* لقد اغتلتهم بعد ما أطلق *الله* وثاقي ، أحلال هي أم حرام ؟ قال : بل حلال إذا نحن خمسنا ، فأنزل *الله* عز وجل : { ومن *يتق* *الله* يجعل له مخرجا * ويرزقه *من* حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على *الله* فهو حسبه إن *الله* بالغ أمره قد جعل *الله* لكل شيء قدرا } [ الطلاق : 2 - 3 ] *من* الشدة والرخاء أجلا وقال ابن عباس : *من* قرأ هذه الآية عند سلطان يخاف غشمه أو عند موج يخاف الغرق ، أو عند سبع ، لم يضره شيء *من* ذلك ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل اخى
ارجو التاكد منها


----------



## ميكانو التكنولوجي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا والى امام


----------



## alfaifi (12 نوفمبر 2009)

برنامج رووووووووووعة 
بس ياليت اعرف كيف انزلة 
وهذا جميل ما راح انساااااااهـ
لاني محتاجة بشدة 

والف شكر لك يالغلا


----------



## anass0300 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

برنامج رووووووووووعة 
بس ياليت اعرف كيف انزلة 
وهذا جميل ما راح انساااااااهـ
لاني محتاجة بشدة 

والف شكر لك يالغلا


----------



## spe100 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

البرنامج ممتاز الا ان الروابط ما تعمل ممكن المساعدة
نحتاج الى البرنامج 
ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## karrom (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*البرنامج ممتاز الا ان الروابط ما تعمل ممكن المساعدة
نحتاج الى البرنامج 
ولك الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## bao1955 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## wwsika (24 نوفمبر 2009)

برنامج مهم جدا لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## سامح ابراهيم2 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------

